# Need GAS!!!!



## David (May 4, 2013)

I posted this project in another thread but I think it was lost!  So here goes again!

This is a project that I am building for our Church Sunday School Class.  It is a gas grill and griddle on a custom trailer.  It will be used for our men's ministry at church and in the community as needed.

No real plans for this project, so I am designing as it is being built.  The main grill will have three 10" banjo burners and one 6" burner.  The cooking surface is 20" x 72".  The top cover will be wraped in stainless and be utilized as a prep table when the grill is in use.

Here are a couple of photos showing the slow progress.  What is neat about this project is that I have my 11 yr old son helping on the project.  He is learning how to mig and stick weld and is doing a really good job!!

I will try to post more photos as I can.  Not much time to go into detail, but will try to explain as I go.

David


----------



## jpfabricator (May 4, 2013)

So when its done your going to invite everyone over for a BB-Q, right? It looks like yall take your cookin serious! lookin good!


----------



## sniggler (May 5, 2013)

That's a really nice grill set up. Great photos. Would love to see pictures when it's up and running. What is the griddle surface going to be?

*Must be baptized with beef chicken and pork!!*

Bob


----------



## architard (May 5, 2013)

You sure will need gas and a big tank if you're running it on propane. I have just one of those big 10" banjo burners and if you run it off your standard 20# propane tank you'll be in trouble. They suck so much gas that the tank freezes up and you end up with flame outs. 

But I'm guessing if you're running 4 burners you already plan on using a pretty big tank!


----------



## David (May 5, 2013)

I will let you know when the first cook is JP, you are close enough that we can make it happen!

Franz I am using banjo burners because they were made available to me and they were at the right price. 

Thank you Bob, the griddle surface will be 1/4 stainless if I can find it at right price.

Archard, the plan is to manifold three of the larger bottles, so we have adequate flow.  I will determine which ones we will use once both the griddle and grill are placed on the trailer.

Thanks for the comments!  The plan is to make this grill as compact and weight balanced as possible.  This trailer may have to be moved to tight locations by hand, so I am not sure how this thing will end up.  I have a local propane business helping with supplies and are good to answer any questions I may have.

If we have enough funds we may mount a Cajun fryer and/ or an external burner.

I will post updates as often as I can.


David


----------



## David (May 12, 2013)

Update:  Had a chance to work on griddle some this weekend.  The cooking surface will be 20"x36".  Just a couple of photos attached.

Thanks for looking.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 13, 2013)

A little advise if i may.
i worked on control systems for Tar Kettle Burners for couple years as an apprentice.
a tar kettle utilizes LP gas burners at high flow rates to heat 600 lbs of tar from 80* to 375* in an hour of operation.
they do not play around. as you can imagine the draw rate is ridiculous.
any less than 85 lb tanks, you get flame outs and poor heating characteristics.
 not knowing your draw or how long you are planning to operate the unit for i would make this general recommendation: 
IMHO,
i would recommend the use of 85 lb tanks with regulators for your system and 3/8" i.d. hose minimum,just to prevent supply issues.
if you have a choice.
it can be done other ways, but generally they are going to be more expensive in the long run.
an 85 will run all day at high flow and you won't have to fill it after a couple hours on high heat.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2013)

Made some more progress on the grill so I thought I would post a few more photos.  Finished the necessary fab work on the grill covers and cook shelf so they could be sent to the local fab shop so the stainless can be fitted.

Started work on the trailer this weekend and with the help of my son and a couple of Sunday School Classmates we have the trailer about 75% complete.

When we get the grill boxes back with the stainless covers they will be located on the trailer so that the final fab work can be done to the trailer.

I will try to take some more photos when this step happens!

David


----------



## David (Jul 31, 2013)

Another grill update.  Having some delays with the local fab shop fitting the stainless to the table tops, so I decided to fit the grill boxes to the trailer.  I have been doing other fab work while waiting on the fab shop to work us in.

In one photo you can see the retractable prep table bracket.  It will be retracted during transit, and will be placed into position with a spring loaded pin when the table top is to be installed.  This way we can utilize the top for a security cover during storage and transport and a food prep table when set up and cooking. 

Will be building the brackets for the propane bottles in the next few days as time allows.

Thanks for looking.

David


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2013)

It has been awhile but I wanted to finish up this thread.  This grill project is now finished!!!! We had our first cook this morning with breakfast and dinner this evening with fajitas and wings.

So here are more photos of the build.

Here you can see the slide out fryer and sink framework finished




Stainless tops are on and the grill is reassembled and plumbed for gas


Grill is disassembled and moved to the sandblaster


The next step is prep and primer


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2013)

Now on with the black Hi temp paint

- - - Updated - - -

Now reassemble for the last time
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 64928


- - - Updated - - -

Not sure how the photos got out of oreder, but you get the idea!

Here are the photos from today!


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 25, 2013)

You guys do beautiful work. That grill may last forever.
I give you 100 points for having your son in on the action. I included my son whenever I could and now he does his own work.
keep the next generation involved


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 25, 2013)

oh baby, ya making me drooooll there Dave.      excellent craftsmanship  look us up if your looking for work.


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2013)

283v8 said:


> You guys do beautiful work. That grill may last forever.
> I give you 100 points for having your son in on the action. I included my son whenever I could and now he does his own work.
> keep the next generation involved



Thanks 283!  My father patiently taught me most of what I know.  I am so blessed to pass a little knowledge on to my son.  He is eleven and working on his first shop project for a 4-H show in February.

- - - Updated - - -



GK1918 said:


> oh baby, ya making me drooooll there Dave.      excellent craftsmanship  look us up if your looking for work.



Thanks for the nice comment!  The breakfast fed 200 and the dinner fed about 120!  I was tired of working on the grill and glad to see it at work.  If we weren't so far apart, I might take you up on that offer!

David

- - - Updated - - -



ranch23 said:


> Nicely done.



Thanks Ranch!


----------

